# Looking for an rp buddy (NSFW and SFW)



## neapolitan (Nov 13, 2016)

If you're interested, pm me!
Hello!! I'm Poppy!! 
I'm looking for a female rp buddy for safe for work and not safe for work roleplays!!
I like cats, undertale, and warriors


----------



## Gaitsu (Jan 22, 2017)

Im not a female, but can play a female role easily enough. If you are still interested, let me know.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jan 23, 2017)

neapolitan said:


> If you're interested, pm me!
> Hello!! I'm Poppy!!
> I'm looking for a female rp buddy for safe for work and not safe for work roleplays!!
> I like cats, undertale, and warriors


I apologize that I'm not a female however the majority of oc's are females of many species. And yes, I'm still wanting to rp if you still want to. Just let me know of any questions you have and I'll try to answer them.


----------

